# Cover Gallery



## Rafellin (Feb 25, 2014)

I've finally gotten round to putting up a cover gallery for my fiction & poetry books to date, and a couple of future release covers as well.

Apologies if this is the wrong forum to land this in.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 25, 2014)

Shall I move this to Art?


----------



## Rafellin (Feb 25, 2014)

That would nicely cover up my topic blindness, thank you.


----------



## alchemist (Feb 25, 2014)

Where are these covers?


----------



## Rafellin (Feb 26, 2014)

Here: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/members/rafellin-albums-covers.html


----------



## jastius (Mar 3, 2014)

lovely covers rafellin!


----------



## Rafellin (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you. Really appreciated.


----------



## alchemist (Mar 3, 2014)

Good of stuff. I particularly like the curved spaceship, and, just to be opposite, Stars Of Black


----------



## Rafellin (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you, AND you liked one of the few I actually did myself!


----------



## Rafellin (Apr 9, 2014)

Just added a new cover... One of those 'unexpected novel' moments. 

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/foru...my-talented-friend-came-up-with-this-and.html


----------

